
Goodbye Google–Huawei Now Urgently Turns to Apple Instead - amrrs
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/08/15/huawei-apple-iphone-google-android-update-release-beat-china-ban/
======
aphroz
I hope their strategy will work, we need to stop being so dependent of so few
big companies. Huawei has the muscle to break the duopoly.

~~~
joemazerino
And the government to help it!

------
beenBoutIT
When Apple shoots them down immediately maybe they'll turn to Blackberry and
Palm.

